# Buying boards from Dogfunk and returning them at end of season...



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you have the right to do that
they have the right to refuse service


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

You know, calling people is usually the best way to do things like this. They are just people like you and me. Naturally, if you want to return something, it must be in unused condition.


I have ordered more that $4000 from Dogfunk for friends that gave me $$$ and I bought it per credit card for them. I really like that company, never had an issue so far.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Dogfunk& backcountry.com are the same company. I bought my ride antic from them. Steep and cheap, wiskey militia, tramdock and chain love are backcountry websites to. I bought 5 pairs of need pads from their mountain bike website huck n roll. I used them for a month dh mtn biking. Told them I was doing this they were fine with it. I returned four of the five. Backcountry didn't ask any questions. I think they 
sell their returns to gear exchange.com.


----------



## Clorox (Nov 22, 2010)

REI also has a 100% money back guarantee. I was told that I could buy my board, try it out, and return it if it wasn't working out just so long as I didn't "ride it down the driveway" while I was waiting for it to snow.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> You know, calling people is usually the best way to do things like this. They are just people like you and me. Naturally, if you want to return something, it must be in unused condition.
> 
> 
> I have ordered more that $4000 from Dogfunk for friends that gave me $$$ and I bought it per credit card for them. I really like that company, never had an issue so far.


and they are awesome people to deal with on the phone. if you do make a return, you usually have to pay for return shipping and they dont refund your shipping charges is there is any so if you buy $3000 worth of boards, it might be pretty pricey to return the stuff you dont want.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Unless you are directly told that you can do this, then I see this as taking advantage of someone. The more people that do this, the more likely these types of return policies will be limited in the future which sucks for people who really need to use it. Just my two cents.


----------



## pmoa (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah it is an unlimited return policy, but dont abuse it. Just use some common sense.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

Leo said:


> Unless you are directly told that you can do this, then I see this as taking advantage of someone. The more people that do this, the more likely these types of return policies will be limited in the future which sucks for people who really need to use it. Just my two cents.


i was told directly by a rep a lot of interesting things...i don't plan on abusing the system, but I know not everyone is nice like me. Kinda crazy that this business model actually works though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't ruin it for the rest of us by taking a great customer service policy and abusing it, which may cause them to eventually get rid of it. They already did that with their Backcountry Outlet site (now called Department of Goods) and Huck 'n Roll, so it might spread to their other sites eventually if assholes keep abusing the system.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah obviosuly im not spending $3000 on boards with the plan of returning everything at the end of the season. that was just a hypothetical example to get an idea if this was legit. but if i did do this, im not sure how you can classify that as abusing the policy when they advertise everywhere that "If at any time -- now, next month, in 30 years -- you're not 100% satisfied, send your gear back for a full refund. No questions asked."

If you don't want someone abusing the policy, don't heavily advertise that they can.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

im sure they are advertising that to add security to the purchase, not HOPING for everyone to return their stuff and get refunds.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> im sure they are advertising that to add security to the purchase, not HOPING for everyone to return their stuff and get refunds.


I'm not disagreeing with that at all, and I want to make clear that I'm personally only purchasing what I need for this season. I just don't get how this business model works; not everyone cares about doing what's right.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

cjs2002 said:


> yeah obviosuly im not spending $3000 on boards with the plan of returning everything at the end of the season. that was just a hypothetical example to get an idea if this was legit. but if i did do this, im not sure how you can classify that as abusing the policy when they advertise everywhere that "If at any time -- now, next month, in 30 years -- you're not 100% satisfied, send your gear back for a full refund. No questions asked."
> 
> If you don't want someone abusing the policy, don't heavily advertise that they can.


You've obviously made your mind up to abuse the system, regardless of your backtracking, so just go do that and stop fishing for justification.


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> You've obviously made your mind up to abuse the system, regardless of your backtracking, so just go do that and stop fishing for justification.


triple, lighten up man. i think you missed my first post when i used the word hypothetical, so i have nothing to backtrack on. i'm a good guy, i just question their business model.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

i feel you cjs..i wonder the same thing too. i was about to order 2 boards on dogfunk with the purpose of riding both and seeing which i like, then returning one. thats what their policy is designed for, right? to make sure you have the gear you are 100% happy with, even if that means taking back lightly used gear.but then i wonder, what do they do with the returns? they cant sell them at brand new prices so essentially take a loss?


----------



## cjs2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

who knows, maybe at the end of the day they make a profit because most people don't return their stuff. but at the same time, the company can never say they are doing well because at anytime someone can return a shitload of gear "no questions asked."


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

songa said:


> ... if that means taking back lightly used gear.but then i wonder, what do they do with the returns? they cant sell them at brand new prices so essentially take a loss?


I don't know what the profit margin is on used equipment, but if they can sell it slightly used for at least their cost, then they're ok if, as cjs2002 says, most people don't return the stuff. And I doubt they'll take it back if it's delammed or has an ege pulled right out or something.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I hate people that take advantage of stores. It's theft, plain and simple. I worked at a suit store when I was younger, and they had a no questions asked return policy. A lot of people would buy a suit, wear it for a wedding and return it. I just don't get these people.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Personally I would suggest finding a place to demo the board if possible. I just worry about the abuse they would get if everyone starts buying two boards just to see what they like and return the other after use. 

Why exactly would one 'question' their business model? It's geared towards customer service and when that is no longer 'profitable' for them then that model will disappear. 

Besides, one should really research carefully what they want. Isn't that what forums are for?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

and like i said, having to pay for shipping and return shipping on an item you dont want isnt gonna be to profitable for yourself either. most people would just keep the item so the policy probably isnt used as much as you would think.


----------



## murfy28 (Nov 22, 2012)

I only buy my gear from dogfunk and backcountry. I bought my second board ever(an Artec novus wide) and they just happened to have the best price on it, and i bought it during the summer so it was like $120 . I took it out and snapped it in half on the first run of the day, I was bummed because it had been months since i bought it and i checked the sights return policy out of curiosity and was super stoked. i returned that board for full refund and have been buying my gear from them ever since. every once in a while I'll buy two and return one or return broken things but never abuse it. I LOVE their company, and their policies


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I only buy from these guys, and initially just because of their return policy. I also buy their returns on Geartrade where all sales are final. 

I also have gone out of my way to tell other skiers and boarders about their business, so clearly their policy has helped market their business in a grassroots viral sort of way. That's big money and strategically probably more than offsets their return policy.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

People abused REI's return policy (some rock climber even wrote an article on how he used to rip off REI)... so REI had to update their return policy.....

so... don't ruin it for everyone else


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You guys do know that dogfunk and backcountry has updated their policy right? It's not lifetime return policy. 

It's only like 3 months or something like that now on used items. If it's un-used then you can return it whenever you want.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ekb18c said:


> You guys do know that dogfunk and backcountry has updated their policy right? It's not lifetime return policy.
> 
> It's only like 3 months or something like that now on used items. If it's un-used then you can return it whenever you want.


If it's used, you also only get store credit, which is still killer. And that's within a year of purchase. I think.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah it's 90 days return policy on used gear and you only get store credit..


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

REI is still 1 year on used items.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Both REI and backcountry changed their policies a few weeks after this lovely video started going viral.


----------



## DToay34 (Oct 30, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Both REI and backcountry changed their policies a few weeks after this lovely video started going viral.


I think I almost cried when the snowboard was destroyed...How could anyone even think of doing that to a brand new, unused snowboard??


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I honestly think that is probably some a$$hole who owns a small shop and is losing business to the bigger online stores, decided to send a "F*ck you!" to them....instead of offering better CS and return/exchange policy.

I cant think of any other reason someone would do that....:dunno:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

songa said:


> i feel you cjs..i wonder the same thing too. i was about to order 2 boards on dogfunk with the purpose of riding both and seeing which i like, then returning one. thats what their policy is designed for, right? to make sure you have the gear you are 100% happy with, even if that means taking back lightly used gear.but then i wonder, what do they do with the returns? they cant sell them at brand new prices so essentially take a loss?


NO! That's not what the policy is designed for. That's what demo days are for.

Their policy is designed for you to buy the board the you think is right for you. If it turns out that you fucked up, you can feel confident they'll help you out. 

Buying two boards knowing full well that you only want one of them is taking advantage and you should be smacked upside your skull with one of the boards.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

cjs2002 said:


> I'm not disagreeing with that at all, and I want to make clear that I'm personally only purchasing what I need for this season. I just don't get how this business model works; not everyone cares about doing what's right.


Yup. I've often wondered too how the business model works with a policy like that. I've sent gear back to dogfunk that didn't work out and got a full refund that I gladly spent with them again (my local small store only sells burton and libtech...so I don't spend it there). It's excellent service no doubt. How do they make money on that I wonder? I'm willing to guess that only a very small percentage of those who buy from them actually abuse their policy...i.e. buy a board then return 2 weeks later, repeat ad nauseum. They'll be able to cover that small percentage of abusers through sheer volume of sales to the majority of their customers who buy, use and then and can't be bothered with the hassle of returning a snowboard with it's pain in the ass packaging etc. especially if they bought it in the offseason and threw the packaging it came in away etc. 

I think "most" people won't abuse this policy and it keeps them out in front of the other big online retail vendors. It's a cutthroat business and any edge they can get over each other is reflected in the scale of business they can do. It's what keeps customers returning to them for additional sales. In the end, the size of their business alone allows them to offer this policy. They won't be losing money else they would not do it, that's the bottom line.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

cjs2002 said:


> im not sure i understand dogfunk's return policy. it appears that, hypothetically, i can spend $3000 on new boards, see which one i like the most, and then return the rest at the end of the season for a full refund. is this correct? i'm unable to find the fine print that ive been looking for...



"Man, I bought this board from you last week. I rode it once on this killer hill, and I just hate the thing. I mean, I thought I wanted a stiff camber board, but now I realize it's not for me. Can exchange it for a park rocker jib board? There's no binding marks, and I will make sure it's spotless and in original packing." 

"Awesome. Sorry it didn't work out. Send it back and let us know what you want to replace it with."




"Bought thee 5 boards last November. Rode the shit out of all of them. Fall rocks, spring slush, and everything in between. What a great season! Boards are pretty fucked, but hey, your return policy says I can send them back for a refund. I expect a check by end of business tomorrow because it's mountain bike season and I need your money so I can use it to fuck some more shops!"

"Go fuck yourself asshole"



Which one are you?


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Dammm… that video is sad… Some people have no honor or integrity. His ancestors must be ashamed of him. Let alone the snow goddess. Bad karma! No POW for him


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow I just checked and you're correct, Backcountry/Dogfunk has changed their return policy.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

kaborkian said:


> "Man, I bought this board from you last week. I rode it once on this killer hill, and I just hate the thing. I mean, I thought I wanted a stiff camber board, but now I realize it's not for me. Can exchange it for a park rocker jib board? There's no binding marks, and I will make sure it's spotless and in original packing."
> 
> "Awesome. Sorry it didn't work out. Send it back and let us know what you want to replace it with."
> 
> ...


The point is though, it doesn't matter. Dogfunk don't lose money either way.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Geartrade is not part of backcountry.com. So when the policy is, or was abused, ultimately they will end up losing out on running their business profitably.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol how don't they lose money on 5 destroyed boards???


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Because the aggressive purchasing deals they strike with the board suppliers in the first place, plus the increased customer retention making additional purchases plus the increased new customer sales all off the back of their attractive refund policy means they won't lose money on 5 busted boards.


----------

